# pics of my back from yesterday's workout



## ironhardempress (Jun 14, 2016)

i posted a while back about gaining weight. Well, I have been working really hard and eating A LOT of food. It's taken 6 months to get to this point but at least I am seeing some progress!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow!!! Lats & shoulders :32 (2):


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 14, 2016)

great work !


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 14, 2016)

Great work! Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Milo (Jun 14, 2016)

Damnnnnnnnn. That ink:32 (16):


----------



## DF (Jun 14, 2016)

Great work!!!


----------



## bigdog (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOKING GOOD! ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that ink! yummy!


----------



## Maijah (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow, great job. What are you using for gear?


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 14, 2016)

Great job, lookin good!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 14, 2016)

6 months.... Thats no small feat, be very proud of yourself. 
Back looks good, keep pushing!


----------



## Jada (Jun 14, 2016)

Great job!


----------



## ironhardempress (Jun 14, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> 6 months.... Thats no small feat, be very proud of yourself.
> Back looks good, keep pushing!


i was Crossfitting before that but when i segued into Bodybuilding i was doing both and the HIIT in CF was burning off all my muscle    I have a  high metabolism.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice work.


----------



## snake (Jun 14, 2016)

Real nice work!


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 14, 2016)

You can tell you are really working hard................keep it going!  Great job!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2016)

your new name is sexyjacked


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow nice job!!


----------



## bsw5 (Jun 14, 2016)

Looking great!! I see the hard work.. keep it up


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2016)

Dat v-taper doe...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 15, 2016)

Your delts are crazy. And sexy. I'd grab those lats while u rode me all night long. Sorry was that too much? 

Looking awesome. Keep at it. Love the tatts too


----------



## Milo (Jun 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Your delts are crazy. And sexy. I'd grab those lats while u rode me all night long. Sorry was that too much?
> 
> Looking awesome. Keep at it. Love the tatts too



Was thinking similarly.


----------



## IHI (Jun 15, 2016)

Damn, looking great!! Diet and hard work, lots of hard work are showing themselves off. Keep it up, very nice


----------



## ironhardempress (Jun 15, 2016)

Y'all are so sweet! Shucks! Enough to make a girl blush!! <kicks at the ground with hands in pockets looking down shyly> I'm getting after it though! In a little less than one year I want to compete at Ronnie Coleman in DAllas. Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 15, 2016)

Meowwwww.....
Kick ass job..  keep it up


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 15, 2016)

Keep it up. Looking jacked. !!!!!! *drool*


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 15, 2016)

ironhardempress said:


> View attachment 2965
> View attachment 2966
> 
> 
> ...



Damn girl! Those lats and shoulders are on point! Proud of you


----------



## bvs (Jun 15, 2016)

looking great!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 15, 2016)

Looking jacked ironpress


----------



## nightster (Jun 15, 2016)

Good job!!!!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 15, 2016)

Very nice looking back, keep up the hard work. 

Those tats make it look even sexier


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 16, 2016)

Can you do a wide pose? Hands on waist. And spread back

To compliment the lats more than the delts.

Thanks


----------



## ironhardempress (Jun 16, 2016)

#TheMatrix said:


> Can you do a wide pose? Hands on waist. And spread back
> 
> To compliment the lats more than the delts.
> 
> Thanks



I will try. I wasn't actually posing, i was doing a lat pulldown, LOL


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 16, 2016)

Looking good. :32 (17):


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Aug 19, 2016)

You must workout!


----------



## thqmas (Aug 19, 2016)

Your signature is weird BOGNERrocker... Even if you do, why so proud?


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Aug 19, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Your signature is weird BOGNERrocker... Even if you do, why so proud?



What? Are you talking about and who are you?


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 19, 2016)

^^Lmao, its like the guy walking around with kick me taped on his back^^


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks like you are making good progress keep it up.


----------



## sjmdesigns (Oct 24, 2017)

In my best Elaine Benes voice...

"GET OUT!!!"


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh hell Yea! Check out mine after a good pump


----------



## Trulez (Nov 4, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## DaPump (Nov 13, 2017)

ironhardempress said:


> View attachment 2965
> View attachment 2966
> 
> 
> ...



Shoulders and lats are coming on girl! Just think what the next six months can yield!!


----------



## stanley (Nov 13, 2017)

walking proof that hard work pays off.happydays.and thanks for sharing,


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 14, 2017)

Damn, I'm jealous... Awesome build..


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

Back looks real solid, good work


----------



## ccpro (Aug 27, 2018)

Shoulders are amazeballs!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 27, 2018)

ccpro said:


> Shoulders are amazeballs!



Yeah we’d def like to see more... with less. Haha 
looking great!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 28, 2018)

Lolz yall are posting on a 2 yr old thread


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 28, 2018)

Girl post pops up and all inhibitions go to the wind lmao :32 (18):


----------



## elena (Jul 3, 2019)

well done you have dona an excellent job. then effort of 6 months are shown in this picture. keep going.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2019)

Lmfao..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## saltylifter (Nov 12, 2019)

Looking good keep up the hard work. Killllllling it


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 2, 2020)

Wow a female Cobra,very nice! Impressive


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 2, 2020)

This is a 4 year old thread fellas ... although it is nice to see we had more female member just a few years ago ... and we could again ... just sayin ...


----------

